# Scout Running Pattern Blinds (Movie)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is looking good ! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nice work! love her enthusiasm!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome video and Scout has the confidence on the pattern blinds. I would start setting three of of them out and start handling to the different blinds she already knows. Focus here is on your casts and taking them correctly. 



> but when I sent her a second time some dogs were there to meet her at the stake so we quit there.


With Radar we had a distraction of a yearling cow that wanted to investigate what we were doing. I sat him on a whistle and worked him around the cow. He was in no danger but learned to focus on me and the next direction I wanted him to take despite the distraction and cow three feet from him. The object in was to build trust.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I am going to wait to mix it up though until we are backed up all the way. When we are running full distance confidently then we will mix it up. Right now she can run the two outside blinds full distance just fine, but the middle one is trickier. It is longer and she is tempted by the outside blinds that are in the picture. So, we move up on the first one to keep the outside blinds out of the picture and back up with each retrieve. 

I appreciate the aspect of making your dog work through distractions--which is why I ran her with other dogs running around BUT--I do have to protect my dog and I do not feel comfortable when the dogs are actually at the pile. Scout will snark at other dogs if they try to take a bumper or toy from her (she would not try to take one from another dog and she is very sweet and sociable otherwise).


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing the video  Scout looks good.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Dog!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great videos. Scout is looking Maaaveous!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks really good! You have improved her line manners DRASTICALLY -- how great!!!
I personally would prefer the PBs a little longer but those are pretty good. 
I don't like to have visible poles/stakes at the PBs, use a black stake if you need to mark the spot but one of the benefits of teaching PBs at this stage of the game without a stake is the dog learns to line up and be sent with no visible aid at all. Since you've taught him where the blind is he has confidence.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

The Pattern Blinds are not being run at full distance in this video. We are running full distance on the outer blinds, just not that day. I will think about taking out the stakes. I was told we would run a few pattern blinds with stakes and start adding cover as we progress. The next progression is to have a stake and blinds and have someone drop the bumpers at the stake. Then no stake, have someone drop bumpers. Then go cold. *I think* I am trusting on my friend to help me through this one. Slowly but surely since it is my first time...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Gotcha. I stick with Lardy flowchart and PBs are a one-time deal, I don't teach multiple PBs in different locations. Once we are done with those, blind drills and diversions on our pattern blinds we don't go back.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So you do swimby then before PB? Our plan is to not do any serious water handling or decheating until she is running blinds on land confidently as I am told it will make it much easier to teach (because she can handle).

Went out this morning and I decided to try your recommendation. Did not put out stakes, just bumpers. No problems. I am running the middle blind first as that is the only one we haven't made full distance yet. That seemed to help--and we are close. I paced that one out at about ~134 yards and it is the longest one.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> So you do swimby then before PB? Our plan is to not do any serious water handling or decheating until she is running blinds on land confidently as I am told it will make it much easier to teach (because she can handle).


Water T, water force and swimby are just T in the water so by the time the dog is on PBs you are more than ready to start. 
I agree with you about the handling and decheating though....
I am just now starting to do simple water blinds with Slater now that he has a good idea of running blinds on land. Keeping them simple but so far he is doing GREAT on his water blinds. I have not done decheating yet but plan to do so this fall. With so much new stuff around the water (from water T, swimby, simple water cold blinds) I do not want to add stress around the water until the novelty of these things wears off. 



> Went out this morning and I decided to try your recommendation. Did not put out stakes, just bumpers. No problems. I am running the middle blind first as that is the only one we haven't made full distance yet. That seemed to help--and we are close. I paced that one out at about ~134 yards and it is the longest one.


Cool! Sounds great. 
BTW there is a GREAT thread from RTF that helped me immensely at this point in training Fisher. Check it out:
Does anybody else dislike T and TT???? - RetrieverTraining.Net - the RTF


----------

